# Bridgeport Model E Shaping Head - $1,500 (fremont, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 27, 2021)

Bridgeport Model E Shaping Head - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have this Bridgeport Model E shaping head attachment here at my shop that we don't use. It's in fantastic shape and looks practically new. Feel free to give me a call or email.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

